

Justin.tv Testifies to Congress about its Copyright Protection Systems - kvogt
http://www.c-spanarchives.org/program/290734-1

======
jtvdeveloper
I like the very end of part 2,
(<http://www.c-spanarchives.org/program/290734-2>) where Michael talks about
the "Guide to putting TV on JTV" that was introduced into the record. He was
all: "If you used this guide, you would not be streaming TV. This is totally
for people trying to stream XBox and PS3 games"

~~~
blahedo
But if the instructions are geared to forking the console-to-TV output,
wouldn't those instructions work perfectly to fork the cable-box-to-TV output
as well?

EDIT: The page referred to seems to be <http://www.justin.tv/p/video_games>
(since renamed to "Broadcasting video games") and indeed seems to be cast in
terms of video game broadcast, but afaict the instructions would work just
fine for broadcast content as well.

------
rms
Michael Seibel starts at about 21:00 and gets a very nice introduction for how
much everyone else seems to want his blood.

~~~
JacobAldridge
From the chair, welcoming Michael: "an amazing young man...we recognize his
talent"

Michael then does an excellent job outlining the company and, most
importantly, the purpose and vision behind the Justin.tv product.

~~~
rms
He really does a great job, though the captioners got his title wrong (he's
the CEO). I skimmed through and watched for when Michael comes back again at
the end. By this time, his facial expressions show that he also knows he is
kicking ass. The person on the House panel makes it clear that they aren't
going to take any action immediately as long as Michael is willing to work
with them to prevent piracy, to which he readily agrees.

------
mace
It is painful to watch this. There's a HUGE opportunity for these companies to
provide live sports content in a simple and unrestricted (i.e. not locked-in
to a particular ISP in the case of ESPN 360) way on the web and these
companies are blowing it.

~~~
nkassis
I'll pay for ESPN 360 if they let me. I already pay for the college sport
package on sat but I have to get off the computer to watch. Just let me
subscribe ESPN, please.

As a side note, live broadcasting has a huge advantage over recorded tv. Ads
can't be removed. Just put the feeds up for free and make your advertisers pay
more.

------
vv
Something about watching Justin.tv on CSPAN doesn't feel right.

------
nkassis
The last guy had to bring up 3-strikes laws. Sorry but that idea is as bad as
the DMCA at protecting both copyright owners and customers.

Internet is fast becoming a necessity for most people. Cutting off a family
for one kid's actions is not the way to go. Or a whole coffee shop as another
example.

------
amichail
Is it true that Justin.tv has a legal incentive not to actively look for and
remove pirated content?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=997115>

~~~
jtvdeveloper
The way the DMCA is currently commonly interpreted, as soon as JTV makes its
own decisions on what content can be on the site, it loses DMCA safe harbor
provisions.

Unless that editorial control is 100% accurate and 100% effective, any error
whatsoever will make JTV liable for damages.

~~~
amichail
How did such a law get passed?

~~~
trafficlight
Same way as all the other terrible laws that get passed.

~~~
tptacek
Dammit. Off by one.

~~~
JacobAldridge
First 7 digit palindrome, if that helps ease your pain.

------
tlrobinson
Amusing comment from a congressman at 76:25...

